# Rise of the Minotaurs



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Here are some Minotuars! I do have some better pictures on my actual camera but for now some sneak peeks. Here is the Squad Sergeant with his Armour finished:










Let me know what you think as I can still adjust the tone at this point.

If you want to see a little more of the work that got this guy to where he is please take a look at my blog:

bloody-dice.blogspot.com

- Martok


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

"We aren't warriors... We are statues!" hey look awesome, can't wait to see them with a few more colours... E.g. Red plumes.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the tone of the bronze so far. Looking forward to seeing these progress.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Your metallics are awesome. Keep on!


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate the comments. 

I am really looking forward to getting something other than Bronze on these guys as it should make them pop whereas, at the moment, they are quite bland. Once some OSL is put on for the lenses and stuff they should look a lot more vibrant.

Maybe not as striking as reds etc but I think weathering will do a lot as well to break up all that Bronze. Just need to work out the best way to do it on these guys


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Some better pics to show off the armour:









































































Hopefully I shall have one of these guys totally finished soon!


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally I have a guy with air and traditional brush work done for now:










Check out some more pics on BLOODYdice

- Martok


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Not too sure on the eyes, too heavy. I'd redo them if they were mine, but up to you, the heavy effect may be what your after.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Lethiathan said:


> Not too sure on the eyes, too heavy. I'd redo them if they were mine, but up to you, the heavy effect may be what your after.


I may very well do so. I think I shall try and get the units painted and more than likely I shall refine the process as I go along and then go back and fix everything...

Update!



















This guy will be sergeant for either an Assault squad or Vanguard. Please give me some critique as i know the spear and general posing is off and could do with working out how to fix that.

Martok


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a note... Seems you may have moved/deleted the older pics, as they aren't showing up...


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Deneris! I shall get around to reloading those soon.

The Minotaurs finally have a full Tactical Squad built. Read on to see these guys all together.

I wanted to start using some of the Scibor basing kits I picked up so I tried a few ideas out to make use of them. My favorite at the moment has to be the guy vaulting with his combat blade drawn:
























































With all ten guys from the first Tactical Squad built I just had to get them together for a group shot:








I have had a lot of fun putting these guys together thus far; when they are all painted I shall have to ally them in to one of my armies for a game lol!

Hopefully by the end of January this army should start to be playable.

- Martok


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

They're really nice, the poses are lovely, are the white bits on the necks to get rid of the bullet catcher issue on the armour?

The guy with the spear (if he is going to stab/throw it) would have his torso twisted back more on his left (our right) hand side. Watch 300 or youtube some javelin throwers and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hellados said:


> They're really nice, the poses are lovely, are the white bits on the necks to get rid of the bullet catcher issue on the armour?
> 
> The guy with the spear (if he is going to stab/throw it) would have his torso twisted back more on his left (our right) hand side. Watch 300 or youtube some javelin throwers and you'll see what I mean


Thanks! The collars are to try and make the armour more in line with Mk8 without breaking the bank; Minotaurs are supposed to have full stocks of Mk8 you see.

I shall have a look around for some source material for the javelin thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Think of throwing a ball or a javelin your off hand goes forward for balance as the rear goes back and you use your arm, shoulder, body and legs to launch it

http://youtu.be/fRotOX7x-3Y

may I also add GIGADY GIGADY!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Like how you have the marines jumping over walls etc


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hellados said:


> Think of throwing a ball or a javelin your off hand goes forward for balance as the rear goes back and you use your arm, shoulder, body and legs to launch it
> 
> http://youtu.be/fRotOX7x-3Y
> 
> may I also add GIGADY GIGADY!


Thanks that is very helpful 

After getting the first Minotaurs Tacrtical Squad done I am on a roll and I have already finished the Heavy Bolter guy for the second squad.

Again just like with the first Tactical Squad I want to keep a consisitent basing them using the Scibor kits to help with that. I think the large base makes the model look very imposing:



















Now I need to work out how I am going to do the rest of the squad; I am looking to keep them all in a support fire theme.
- Martok


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm right in saying that with line of site from that model its taken from where it can be reasonably guessed that the gun should be yeah?


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hellados said:


> I'm right in saying that with line of site from that model its taken from where it can be reasonably guessed that the gun should be yeah?


HAHA yes. I don't think I shall be taking these guys to many tournaments so it should not be a problem as I usually play stuff like this as abstract models representing a standard marine lol

So with one whole Tactical squad built I have kept the momentum going and finished the second squads first Combat Squad.


All of them ready for paint:










Now all I need to do is paint the first squad 

- Martok


----------

